# Goose Report



## waterfowlmaniac (Dec 31, 2012)

Has anyone seeing a decent concentration of birds in a general area, not looking for exact locations or anything just an idea of where do start scouting, eastern ND around Fargo to Tower City seems to have fewer birds than usual around this time of year.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Start at the West Fargo sewage lagoons and spread out from there...


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to 2013 early goose season!! No geese!!!! The late storm this spring made the geese goofy. Some didn't lay eggs at all.


----------



## Gr8outdoors27 (Sep 24, 2012)

I scouted all day in my area. Thirty birds was the largest group that I saw. Definitely a change from last year. I did not find one grain field that had been harvested yet. Every what field I saw is still 1-3 weeks from being harvested, the recent rains didn't help any either.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They are not flying because they don't need to. Fields haven't been harvested yet. We are trying again middle of the week. It hasn't been sunny, windy, or warm enough to help the roundup work fast.

There are plenty of birds out there, you just have to wait till fields are harvested and then they will bunch up.


----------



## glesner (Jul 2, 2012)

some geese flying but only about 30%. was feeling the same way not seeing any geese happen to be looking in the wrong fields. today is the start of harvest in sargent LaMoure and southern Barnes countys. Found lots of birds walking out of slough bottoms and into the beans. No large bunches we are weeks away form that because of molting and no pressure yet.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They have no reason to fly because small grain harvest has just started.


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Saw a group of about 100 on a big pond near Loveland, CO and another bunch of about 50 closer towards Greeley, CO on friday. Quite a bit of wheat harvested around the Pierre-Onida-Agar area. Think they'll make the trek east?? :thumb: :sniper: :bop:


----------



## Chipp (Mar 29, 2013)

With most the reports coming from the eastern side of ND what about the guys on the western side? I am coming up this weekend to visit my dad and he is not a goose hunter but says he is not seeing but much but seems how I'm driving up anyways I'm bringing all the stuff to hunt. Just wondering if anyone would have any info to share. We will be staying in tioga. Pm me. Thanks in advance


----------

